# The movie star game



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 22, 2007)

*I'm not 100% sure this belongs here. If not, please relocate it. Anyway, easy enough game. Name a person and the person after you names one movie they've been in, and a different movie star. Example:

Guy1:  Will Smith

Guy2:  I, Robot

            Johnny Knoxville

Guy3:  Jackass:  The Movie

            Jessica Alba

And so on. I'll start.

Terrance Howard.
*


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Apr 22, 2007)

Four Brothers

Christian Bale


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 22, 2007)

*Batman Begins

Jackie Chan
*


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Apr 22, 2007)

Around the world in 80 days

Antonio Bandeiras


----------



## Wolfy (Apr 22, 2007)

*Original Sin*


Jack Noseworthy


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 22, 2007)

spacejam

ryan reynolds


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 22, 2007)

Smokin Aces

Hugh Jackman


----------



## kire (Apr 23, 2007)

X-men

jake gyllenhaal


----------



## mary no jutsu (Apr 23, 2007)

jarhead


kirsten dunst


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 23, 2007)

*Spider-Man 3*

Sean Connery


----------



## mary no jutsu (Apr 23, 2007)

Marnie


Grace Kelly


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 23, 2007)

strip tease

chris tucker


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 23, 2007)

*Rush Hour

Adam Sandler
*


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Apr 23, 2007)

Click

Russel Crowe


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 23, 2007)

*I was gonna say Russel Crowe because I saw his name on my Cinderella Man post when I got home lol.

Cinderella Man

David Spade
*


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 23, 2007)

*Lost & Found*

Jim Carrey


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 23, 2007)

*The Number 23

Jamie Kennedy
*


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 23, 2007)

*Kickin It Old Skool*

Will Ferrell


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 23, 2007)

*Talladega Nights:  The Ballad Of Ricky Bobby

Snoop Dogg
*


----------



## ender (inactive) (Apr 25, 2007)

Soul Plane

Edward Norton


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Apr 25, 2007)

Fight Club

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 25, 2007)

_Entrapment
_

Jake Gyllenhaal


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Apr 25, 2007)

Donnie Darko

Johnny Depp


----------



## Starber (Apr 25, 2007)

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory

Tom Cruise


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 25, 2007)

Top gun

Geoffery Tambor.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 26, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> Top gun
> 
> Geoffery Tambor.



*Isn't he on Arrested Development or one of those show? I don't ever remember him in any movies.
*


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 26, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> Top gun
> 
> Geoffery Tambor.



I think you mean *Jeffrey Tambor**, because I never heard of a "Geoffery Tambor".





*EuroTrip* 

_Val Kilmer_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 26, 2007)

*Batman Forever (pretty good movie)*

*Jack Nicholson*


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 26, 2007)

*Batman*. 

_Arnold Schwarzenegger_


----------



## Green Lantern (Apr 27, 2007)

*Total Recall*

Common


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2007)

*Smokin' Aces* 

*Jeremy Piven*


----------



## coriander (Apr 27, 2007)

Two for the Money

Zach Braff


----------



## EXGod (Apr 27, 2007)

Garden State

Djimon Hounsou


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2007)

*Blood Diamond *

_*Terry Crews*_ (This guy is the greatest actor in history).


----------



## EXGod (Apr 27, 2007)

Everybody Hates Chris

Benicio del Toro


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2007)

*Sin City*

_Jessica Alba_


----------



## Perverse (Apr 27, 2007)

Into The Blue

Zach Braff


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2007)

*The Ex*

_Adrian Grenier_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 27, 2007)

*The Devil Wears Prada

Tom Hanks
*


----------



## Perverse (Apr 27, 2007)

Forrest Gump

Alicia Silverstone


----------



## coriander (Apr 27, 2007)

Clueless

Gael Garcia-Bernal


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2007)

*The King*

_Seann William Scott_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 27, 2007)

*American Pie

Daniel Radcliffe
*


----------



## Starber (Apr 27, 2007)

Harry Potter

Steve Carell


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2007)

*The 40 Year Old Virgin*

_Jason Mewes_


----------



## Instant Karma (Apr 27, 2007)

*Clerks II *


_Ashton Kutcher_


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2007)

*Dude, Where's My Car?*

_Wilmer Valderrama_


----------



## RodMack (Apr 27, 2007)

*Unaccompanied Minors*

Gerard Butler


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2007)

*Reign of Fire*

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Starber (Apr 27, 2007)

Mr. and Mrs. Smith

Morgan Freeman


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2007)

*The Big Bounce*

Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 27, 2007)

*Snakes On A Plane

Donny Osmond
*


----------



## Beau Logan (Apr 27, 2007)

*Mulan*

Emma Thompson


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 27, 2007)

*The Tall Guy

Larry The Cable Guy
*


----------



## Perverse (Apr 27, 2007)

Cars

Eva Mendes


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 28, 2007)

*2 Fast 2 Furious*

Paul Walker


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 28, 2007)

*Joy Ride

Ted Levine
*


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 28, 2007)

*The Hills Have Eyes* 

Sean Bean


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 7, 2007)

*Lord of the Rings

Sean Connery
*


----------



## rockstar sin (May 8, 2007)

*Dr. No* (First ever Bond Movie)

*James Earl Jones*


----------



## Violent-nin (May 8, 2007)

*The Better Man*

Elijah Wood


----------



## Instant Karma (May 8, 2007)

*Radio Flyer*


Salma Hayek


----------



## Violent-nin (May 8, 2007)

*Desperado *

Pierce Brosnan


----------



## Instant Karma (May 8, 2007)

*GoldenEye*


Cameron Diaz


----------



## rockstar sin (May 8, 2007)

*The Mask

Paul Walker*


----------



## Violent-nin (May 8, 2007)

*The Fast and the Furious*

Vin Diesel


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 8, 2007)

*The Pacifier

Kid Rock
*


----------



## Champloon (May 9, 2007)

Joe Dirt

Harvey Keitel


----------



## cygnus (May 9, 2007)

Little Nicky

Will Ferrell


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 9, 2007)

*Blades of Glory

John Heder
*


----------



## Violent-nin (May 9, 2007)

*The Benchwarmers*

Tom Welling


----------



## coriander (May 9, 2007)

Cheaper by the Dozen

Uma Thurman


----------



## Violent-nin (May 9, 2007)

*Kill Bill*

Denise Richards


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 9, 2007)

*Undercover Brother

*Eddie Griffin


----------



## rockstar sin (May 9, 2007)

Duece Bigalow

Mariah Carey


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 9, 2007)

*WiseGirls

*Mira Sorvino


----------



## rockstar sin (May 9, 2007)

*The Replacement Killers

Bobby Brown*


----------



## Violent-nin (May 9, 2007)

*Ghostbusters II *

Steve Buscemi


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 10, 2007)

*Con Air

*Nicolas Cage


----------



## rockstar sin (May 10, 2007)

*8MM

Michael Clarke Duncan*


----------



## Violent-nin (May 10, 2007)

*Armageddon *

Jason Priestley


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 10, 2007)

*Die, Mommie, Die!

*Frances Conroy


----------



## Violent-nin (May 10, 2007)

*The Aviator*

Elisha Cuthbert


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 14, 2007)

The Girl Next Door

*Emile Hirsch*


----------



## Violent-nin (May 14, 2007)

*Alpha Dog*

Rob Schneider


----------



## rockstar sin (May 14, 2007)

*The* *Waterboy*

Tom Hanks


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 14, 2007)

Saving Private Ryan

*Rachel McAdams*


----------



## Violent-nin (May 14, 2007)

*Wedding Crashers*

Luke Wilson


----------



## olaf (May 14, 2007)

*Legaly Blonde*

Cillian Murphy


----------



## Violent-nin (May 14, 2007)

*Batman Begins*

Martin Lawrence


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 14, 2007)

House Party

*Robin Harris*


----------



## Instant Karma (May 15, 2007)

Mo' Better Blues 

*
Ann-Margret *


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 15, 2007)

Tommy

*Eric Clapton*


----------



## Violent-nin (May 15, 2007)

*Bad News Bears* 

Bernie Mac


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 16, 2007)

Friday

*Chris Tucker*


----------



## rockstar sin (May 16, 2007)

*Money Talks*

Charlie Sheen


----------



## Uzumaki (May 16, 2007)

*Scary Movie 3
*

Tobi Mcguire


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 16, 2007)

The Good German

*George Clooney*


----------



## Violent-nin (May 16, 2007)

*Ocean's Thirteen* 

_Scott Caan_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 16, 2007)

Varsity Blues

*James Van Der Beek*


----------



## Violent-nin (May 16, 2007)

*Dawson's Creek*

Katie Holmes


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 16, 2007)

Batman Begins

*Christian Bale*


----------



## Violent-nin (May 16, 2007)

*American Psycho*

Kevin Connolly


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 16, 2007)

The Notebook

*Ryan Gosling*


----------



## Violent-nin (May 16, 2007)

*Remember the Titans*

Skeet Ulrich


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 16, 2007)

Chill Factor

*Cuba Gooding Jr.*


----------



## Violent-nin (May 16, 2007)

*Boyz n the Hood*

Ice Cube


----------



## rockstar sin (May 16, 2007)

Friday 

*Richard Pryor*


----------



## Peoples Hernandez (May 16, 2007)

Superman III

Eva Longoria


----------



## rockstar sin (May 16, 2007)

*The Sentinel*

Mandy Moore


----------



## Starber (May 17, 2007)

Chasing Liberty

*Adam Sandler*


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 17, 2007)

Going Overboard

*Billy Bob Thornton*


----------



## coriander (May 17, 2007)

Monster's Ball

*Peter Sarsgaard*


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2007)

*K-19: The Widowmaker*

Ving Rhames


----------



## rockstar sin (May 17, 2007)

*Baby Boy*

Hilary Swank


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2007)

*Million Dollar Baby*

Luke Perry


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 17, 2007)

The Fifth Element

*Bruce Willis*


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2007)

*Live Free or Die Hard* (Die Hard 4)

Justin Long


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 17, 2007)

Accepted

*Lewis Black*


----------



## Violent-nin (May 17, 2007)

*Unaccompanied Minors* 

Chad Michael Murray


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 17, 2007)

House of Wax

*Elisha Cuthbert*


----------



## rockstar sin (May 17, 2007)

House of Wax

*Christian Slater*


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 17, 2007)

Pump Up the Volume

*Samantha Mathis*


----------



## Violent-nin (May 18, 2007)

*Kids in America*

Al Pacino


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 18, 2007)

Heat

*Robert de Niro*


----------



## Starber (May 18, 2007)

Meet the Fockers
*Ben Affleck*


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 18, 2007)

Daredevil

*Jennifer Garner*


----------



## Starber (May 18, 2007)

13 going on 30
*Ben Stiller*


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 18, 2007)

Night at the Museum

*Owen Wilson*


----------



## Violent-nin (May 18, 2007)

*Zoolander*

Matt Dillon


----------



## Instant Karma (May 19, 2007)

*The Outsiders*


Patrick Swayze


----------



## Violent-nin (May 19, 2007)

*Ghost*

Demi Moore


----------



## Deadpool (May 19, 2007)

Striptease

Ving Rhimes


----------



## Violent-nin (May 19, 2007)

*Pulp Fiction*

Uma Thurman


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 19, 2007)

Batman and Robin

*Arnold Schwarzenegger*


----------



## Starber (May 19, 2007)

Kindergarten Cop
*Dennis Quaid*


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 19, 2007)

Smart People

*Sarah Jessica Parker*


----------



## rockstar sin (May 19, 2007)

*Footloose*

Kevin Bacon


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 19, 2007)

The River Wild

*Meryl Streep*


----------



## rockstar sin (May 19, 2007)

The Devil Wears Prada

*Michael Douglas*


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 19, 2007)

Wonder Boys

*Tobey Maguire*


----------



## Instant Karma (May 19, 2007)

*Seabiscuit *


Jeff Bridges


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 19, 2007)

The Last Picture Show

*Timothy Bottoms*


----------



## Violent-nin (May 20, 2007)

*Shanghai Kiss*

Allison Mack


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 10, 2007)

A Private Matter

*William H. Macy*


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 10, 2007)

Boogie Nights

Scott Caan


----------



## Jaculus (Jun 10, 2007)

Ocean's Thirteen.

Johnny Depp.


----------



## DA Dave (Jun 10, 2007)

POTC

*Halley Berry*


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 10, 2007)

Boomerang

Chris Rock


----------



## Jaculus (Jun 11, 2007)

Dogma

Al Pacino.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 11, 2007)

Scent of A Woman

*Jessica Tangy*


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 11, 2007)

*Cocoon*

Ryan Reynolds


----------



## Jaculus (Jun 11, 2007)

Blade Trinity.

Val Kilmer.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 11, 2007)

Kiss Kiss, Bang Bang

*Robert Downey Jr.*


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 11, 2007)

US Marshals

*Shia LaBeouf*


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 11, 2007)

The Even Stevens Movie

*Duane Martin*


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 11, 2007)

*Scream 2 *

Deon Richmond


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 8, 2007)

*Van Wilder.

Kal Penn.*


----------

